# Operating Systems >  How to Unzip the file when there is only Read Permission

## Geek_Guest

How to Unzip the file when there is only Read Permission for the file that too when we don't know the who has created the file.

*Question asked by visitor Madhu*

----------


## kalayama

Simplest way is to copy it to a directory which is owned by you and then extract the files in that directory.

Too simple, ain't it?

cheers!
Kalayama

----------

